# Thorsminde 2013



## Bienfischer (23. April 2013)

Liebe Boardies ,

ich fahre im Mai zum ersten mal zum (Herings-) Angeln nach Thorsminde.

War von Euch dieses Jahr schon jemand da und hat Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Wir fahren vom 09. bis 12. Mai hoch - womit können wir rechnen - Heringe, Hornhechte, ...?


viele Grüße
Arnd


----------



## Justhon (23. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Geil, da guckt man zum ersten Mal seit Monaten hier ins Board und sucht nach Thorsminde, weil man im Sommer ne Woche hinfährt, und findet direkt nen frisch eröffneten Thread! 

Ich bin vom 15.-22. Juni in Thorsminde.. kann dir also nur generelle Tips geben.

Versuchs Grundsätzlich mal an der Fjordseite der Schleuse, der rechten Mole an der Hafeneinfahrt und (vorallem für Hering, wenn denn welcher da ist;+) dem kleinen Stand vor dem Museum auf der Seeseite.

Hast natürlich die Topzeit für Hornhechte im Mai, da kannst dus entweder mit Blinker und Seide oder dem guten alten Heringsfetzen versuchen, beides klappt 

LG


----------



## maxi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Moin Bienfischer,
wie du schon sagst, kannst du mit Heringen und Hornhechten im Mai rechnen. Und zusätzlich kannst du Plattfische (viele, allerdings meist kleinere Exemplare) auf der Fjordseite mit Seeringelwurm fangen und Dorsche in den Abendstunden von der Mole. Viel Spaß


----------



## icheben (24. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hallo!
Wir fahren dises Jahr auch wieder im August nach Thorsminde.
Wir haben die Platten immer mit frischen Kraben gefangen - hinten aus dem kleinen Hafen - hat echt Spaß gemacht - zwar viele kleine aber auch durchaus einige maßige - und das am leichten Gerät - NordseeKrabe ist wahrscheinlich die Hauptnahrung und somit wohl auch der Topköder.
Einfache Montage - 40cm Vorfach mit Krabe hinter das ca. 20g Blei und schön langsam über den Boden schleifen lassen.


----------



## Justhon (24. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Ne ganze Krabbe an den Haken?

LG


----------



## maxi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

ich glaube icheben meint eine Garnele.


----------



## Bienfischer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

@ Justhon: "rechten Mole an der Hafeneinfahrt " bedeutet in Richtung offene See rechts?

@ Maxi: "...und Dorsche in den Abendstunden von der Mole" mit welcher Methode hat man Aussicht auf Dorsch?


vielen Dank für die Infos!
Arnd


----------



## Justhon (25. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

ja maxi, hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. käme mir auch seltsam vor.


Bienfischer: Genau. die Mole, die von der Seite des strandingsmuseums zu erreichen ist. die andere ist nur durch nen umweg über den hafen zu erreichen. ich hatte gestern mal nen google-earth screenshot gemacht, hab aber über die jahre vergessen wie man hier bilder anfügt  
lg


----------



## Justhon (25. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Jetzt. 

Die rot markierten Stellen würde ich dir persönlich empfehlen, ist meistens immer was dabei wo man seine Ruhe hat und auch Fangchancen bestehen. Für Hering am besten immer auf der Seeseite der Schleuse angeln.


----------



## raf (25. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Die roten Stellen sind genau richtig 
Thorsminde ist ein tolles Angelrevier.
Herring (wenn er den da ist) geht gut von der Mole und im Hafen.
Hornhechte sind als Beifang zu erwarten zb mit Seide an einem Blinker am Ende des Paternoster .Oder ganz entspannt mit Wasserkugel und Herringsfetzen.Am Abend warten dann die Aale.
Im Hafen direkt an den Mauern beim Fischschuppen stehen auch immer ein paar Aalmuttern. An den Schleusen stehen wenn die Sonne scheint auch ab und zu ein paar Meeräschen (zu fangen mit Brotflocke).
Ich fahre im Herbst (Ende September) wieder hoch und hoffe ein paar Herbstherringe zu fangen.


----------



## Justhon (25. April 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Die Meeräschen sind auch manchmall am Ende von der Mole an der Hafeneinfahrt (also das Betonteil, das auch markiert ist)...

Und was die wenigsten Wissen: An der Fjordseite der Schleuse ist ziemlich genau auf Schleusenhöhe ne Kante oder irgendwas im Wasser, da gibts reihenweise Hänger, die meist nicht wieder zu lösen sind. Am besten also flach angeln, schnell kurbeln oder weiter nach rechts werfen. 

LG


----------



## bebexx (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Werden schon ordentlich Heringe gezupelt?


----------



## Bienfischer (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hier die erste Fangmeldung aus Thorsminde: Wir waren ingesamt drei Tage da (09. bis 12. Mai ) und hatten relativ durchwachsene Bedingungen! Besonders der Wind hat uns sehr zu schaffen gemacht - auf der nördlichen Mole konnten wir wegen der starken Brandung überhaupt nicht angeln. Obwohl zwischen den Außenmolen immer ein großer Schwarm Möven zu beobachten war... Das zweite Problem war die extreme Strömung, da das Sperrwerk die meiste Zeit geöffnet war. 
Die besten Plätze waren seeseitig der südliche Kai zwischen der Einfahrt in den Fischereihafen und dem Sperrwerk und an der Binnenseite vom Sperrwerk bis hinter den roten Holzhäusern auf den Stegen. Wenn wir Heringe gefangen haben, dann in den ruhigen Bereichen in Ufernähe - ganz oft direkt an der Kaimauer. Wenn es dann aber lief, dann auch richtig :vik:! Ingesamt konnten wir (zwei Erwachsene und drei Kinder) 200 Heringe mit auf den Heimweg nehmen.

Was uns sehr gut gefallen hat, war die entspannte Atmosphäre - viele nette Anglerkollegen, die auch mit guten Tipps nicht gegeizt haben und auch die Jungs sind auch immer zu Zuge gekommen und wurden nie an den Rand gedrängt :m

Wir wollen nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder hin #h


----------



## Justhon (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Na das klingt doch schonmal gut! 

Danke für den Bericht erstmal, wie voll von Anglern wars denn in der Zeit, und habt ihrs auch auf andere Fisch versucht?

LG


----------



## Bienfischer (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hallo Justhon,

es war immer genug Platz für alle da - Schulter an Schulter haben wir nie gestanden. Lag vielleicht aber auch am Wetter!?

Wir haben nur auf Hering gefischt - haben dabei aber auch einen Hornhecht gefangen.

Arnd


----------



## Justhon (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Morgen gehts los, ich werde berichten


----------



## anschmu (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*



Justhon schrieb:


> Morgen gehts los, ich werde berichten



Dann mal Petri Heil und berichte wo und was du gefangen hast , wollte mich auch mal in Thorsminde umsehen demnächst !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## raf (5. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Wie sieht es denn aus zur Zeit in Thorsminde ?
Ist jemand zur Zeit aktiv dort oben ?

Noch 16 Tage dann werde ich wieder dort sein :vik:


----------



## MisterEd0105 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hi raf,

bin seit samstag wieder in Deutschland. Wir waren also die letzten beiden Augustwochen in Fjand und waren (fast) täglich in Thorsminde im Hafen angeln. "Wir" waren zwei Erwachsene und unsere beiden Kurzen (6 und 7 Jahre).

Tatsächlich habe ich am ersten Tag eine wunderschöne Meerforelle (40 cm) fangen können. direkt den Jackpot quasi 
An Mefos wars dann leider auch schon gewesen. Sind ja auch nicht gerade üppig vorhanden. Ahja, Köder war hier ein silberner MefoBlinker. Tageszeit 14:00 bei aufkommender Flut. Ich stand auf Fjordseite. 3 Stunden vorher nix, nicht mal ein Zupfer. Dann ging die Schleuse zu und 5 min später -> Zack. :vik:

Ne Menge Plattfische, 3 Makrelen (2 davon von unseren beiden Kleinen - stolz wie bolle #6)

Auf der Meerseite haben wir jede Menge Maifische gefangen. Sau viele Gräten...

Gruß
ed


----------



## icheben (6. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hallo! wir waren vom 10.-24August in Thorsminde - es gab Plattfische Aalmuttern, Herring und Hornhechte zu Fangen. In der ersten Woche ging aber auf Grund des bescheidenen Wetters fast gar nichts. so das ich mal an den Puff ausweichen muste, wo es 3 schöne Forellen gab.


----------



## MisterEd0105 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Am Puff in Fjand hatten wir es auch probiert. War aber nix! War voll mit Karpfenläusen. 2 Stunden ohne Erfolg. Habe dann eine Forelle (50 cm) mit dem !!!Kescher!!! rausgeholt. Man hat die Haut vor lauter Läusen nicht gesehen. Ein Gewusel... Bäh!

Habe übrigens heute morgen mal eine Interessengemeinschaft erstellt "Dänemark-thorsminde".
Wenn ihr Lust habt, tretet bei.


----------



## raf (6. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Na das hört sich doch sehr gut an. Glückwunsch zur Meerforelle.
Die Buttlöffel sind heute gekommen :k
Wie sieht es mit Ködern aus bekommt man im Angelladen in Thorsminde Wattis oder Seeringler zu kaufen ?

Vieleicht hab ich ja Glück und der eine oder andere Herbsthering ist zu erbeuten.
Hat auch jemand den Fjord beangelt ?


----------



## ORKA1977 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

_*Hi,
Angelurlaub gebucht.1 Wo.Thorsminde 50m zum Wasser,
ab 10.Mai.
Mal schauen wie es wird.Dieses Jahr waren wir für eine Woche in Hvide Sande,Heringe ohne Ende.
Ich hoffe das wir in Thorsminde vieleicht auch eine Mefo fangen.
Mfg.
*_


----------



## MisterEd0105 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Am Fjord war ich nicht. Der Angelladen in Thorsminde am Hafen ist ganz gut bestückt. Sandaale, würmer und und und.
Blinker auch ein paar. Wer die riiiiiiiesen Auswahl an Blinkern haben möchte fährt nach Hvide Sande, da gibts einen super Laden. Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein... Zur Meerforelle muss ich sagen, dass ich damit wohl die große Ausnahme gelandet habe. Trotzdem viel Erfolg. Wenn du eine fängst, schreib mir bitte. Interessiert mich brennend, weil wir nächstes Jahr wohl wieder nach Thorsminde fahren.

Ahso, hier der Link zur Interessensgemeinschaft:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=415


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (9. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Der Laden heißt Kott Fritid .


----------



## raf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hmm ok hab nicht wirklich lust wegen Wattwürmer und Co ständig nach Hvide Sande zu düssen.
Angelzubehör hab ich eigentlich alles zusammen.
Ich fand den Laden recht teuer in Thorsminde.


----------



## MisterEd0105 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Lebend- /Naturköder(Würmer und tote Sandaale) gibts genug in Thorsminde. Der Laden ist direkt am Hafen und hat das nötigste Zeug. Wenn du am Hafen stehst und keinen Köder mehr hast, eben rüber und holen.
Sonst, auf Plattfisch, kann man auch gut hinten am kleinen Hafen zum Fjord hin, super garnelen keschern. Die Kiddies hatten Spass und 30 Min später die ersten Plattfische am Haken.

Ich habe hier im Forum den ein oder anderen Hinweis zum Campingplatz in Thorsminde gelesen. Den Weg kannst Du dir sparen. Außer du bist verzweifelt, die "Ecke" ist sehr spärlich bestückt.

Den Laden in Hvide Sande, den ich meinte : 
Lystfiskeren, Nordhavnskaj 31

In "Kott Fritid" war ich nicht.

in Ringköbing gibts noch einen Jagd/Angelladen, aber das ist mal eine richtige Apotheke. 10 Euro für einen stinknormalen Blinker fand ich doch etwas teuer. |kopfkrat


----------



## Micha-BS (10. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

In Thorsminde hatte ich vor 3 Jahren auf Plattfisch sehr gute Erfolge mit Heringsfetzen. (Einen Tiefgefrorenen gekauft und los ging es.)
Das war ein Tip eines Dänen, der selbst fast täglich damit geangelt hat.


----------



## raf (10. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Jep der Laden auf dem Campingplatz ist in Bezug auf Angelzubehör eine Null Nummer.

Die Garnelen einfach mit einem Kescher zwischen den Booten fangen ?
Und wieviele Garnelen kommen dann an den Hacken ?
 Wie groß werden die Heringsfetzen geschnitten ?  Hab die als Oberflächenköder auf Hornhecht (und Möwen) erfolgreich eingesetzt .


----------



## Micha-BS (10. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

@raf
die Heringsfetzen haben wir so ca. 5-7 mm geschnitten,
und dann eben so 50 mm lang.


----------



## MisterEd0105 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Wenn du am Angelladen weiter geradeaus gehst, an den Toiletten und der Räucherstube vorbei, kommst du an einen kleinen (mini) Hafen. Da dann mit einem groooßen Kescher unter den kleinen Stegen den Grundschlamm durchsieben. Die garnelen in einen Eimer. Pro Haken eine Garnele. Mehr wird auch eher schwierig. So eine Garnele ist auch gerne mal 4 cm lang und 1 cm dick.
Dickes Blei dran und an der Schleuse auf Fjordseite 3-4 m auf Grund legen.
Da haben wir und auch viele andere Plattfische rausgeholt. Keine Kapitalen, aber zwischen 25 und 30 cm.
Achtung: Mindestmaß 27 cm

Grüße aus dem Münsterland


----------



## Justhon (22. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hallo Leute,

ich war wie vorher schon gesagt Mitte Juni ne Woche in Thorsminde. Hatten ne kleine Hütte direkt am Wasser, und auch die meiste Zeit Glück mit dem Wetter. 

Durch den langen Winter schien die Hornhechtzeit etwas nach hinten verschoben zu sein, haben sie also ziemlich genau erwischt. Es wurden eigentlich jeden Tag gute Hornhechte gefangen, und auch Heringe waren noch ein paar am Start. 

Auffällig war, dass die Hornis ausschließlich (!) auf Heringsfetzen an der Wasserkugel gebissen haben. Ich und einige andere habens länger mit Blinkern versucht, aber die wurden völlig ignoriert. 
Außerdem wurde fast nur auf der Fjordseite gefangen, am besten im Minihafen ganz hinten durch und an den roten Hütten am Wasser.

Aale wurden auch gefangen, allerdings nur von zwei Einheimischen. Ihr Geheimnis hab ich leider nicht rausbekommen, alle Angler dort haben genauso gefischt wie sie, also auf Grund mit Wurm. Nur bei den beiden Dänen hing alle 2 Minuten (keine Übertreibung) entweder ne winzige Platte oder ein Aal. Bei uns gabs nur abgefressene Würmer und Krabben.

Grüße,

Justus


----------



## raf (24. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Heute mein 3 Urlaubstag in Thorsminde.
Hier ein kleiner Bericht:
Nachdem es gestern sehr windig war und das angeln gar nicht klappte lief es heute besser.
Ich konnte 8 Platten mit nach Hause nehmen.Einige Untermaßige landeten wieder im Wasser.
Alle wurden im Hafen auf Seeringler gefangen so in 2 Std.
Ich hoffe das die Tage noch paar Heringe gefangen werden können.
Intressant waren auch die Lachse vor der Schleuse im Hafen die dort fröhlich durch die Gegend sprangen.


----------



## MisterEd0105 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Petri und guten Appetit! 
Bist du dir bei den springenden Fischen sicher, dass es sich um Lachse handelt? Als ich im August dort war, sind dort die Maifische wie wild gesprungen. Wenn du nicht auf total vergrätete Essensteller stehst, empfehle ich dir bei den Platten zu bleiben 

Ahja, hier ein Maifisch aus Thorsminde:


----------



## raf (26. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Heute für 2 Std in der Brandung geangelt (bzw versucht) nördlich von Thorsminde.
Hat sich gelohnt glaub ich. Und hat Spaß gemacht.













Achja Pilze gibt es auch:






LG


----------



## Pinseler (27. September 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Tolle Bilder! Hast Du die Rödspaetten bzw. Flundern auch vor der ersten Bank gefangen?


----------



## raf (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Leider sind meine 2 Wochen Thorsminde vorbei.
Es war mal wieder toll dort.
Jede Menge Fisch viele Pilze und viel Ruhe.
Die Platten waren zahlreich am Platz im Hafen.Nachdem ich den einen oder anderen Tip bekamm war fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Auf der Meerseite ging leider nicht so viel. Nur in der Brandung konnte ich einige wenige Platten landen ( dafür eine ordentliche Größe).
Als netten Beifang konnte mein eher Angeltechnisch nicht so begabter Mitangler eine 47 cm große Meerforelle im Hafen fangen |uhoh:.
Leider waren keine Heringe vor Ort. Nur die ganz kleinen waren in Massen vor der Schleuse zufinden.
Auch 2 Ausflüge an die Forellenanlage Oxriver waren super (echt super Anlage).

























Ich komme wieder.


----------



## schredder83 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,

Bin neu hier, deswegen bitte ich eventuell auftauchende Fehler vorab zu entschuldigen.

ich bin mit meiner Familie jetzt 2 Wochen in der Nähe von Thorsminde auf Angelurlaub. Und geh da regelmässig angeln. Ich hab hier alles mögliche versucht, aber die Ausbeute ist recht mager, bzw. gar nicht. 
Der ganze Hafen ist regelmässig (bis auf früh am morgen und spät abends) fast überlaufen von Anglern. Dass man sich da nicht verheddert in den Schnüren grenzt an ein Wunder. Alle auf der Fjördseite der schleuse angeln auf Scholle/Plattfisch. Ausserhalb, also auf Meerseite wird auch gern mit Pose, Paternoster, Spin, Sibrolino und Pose geangelt. 
Zunächst einmal zu den Ködern: 
Wer Sparsam sein will kann sich gern, wie hier schon mal im Thread beschrieben, an den kleinen Garnelen im hinteren Hafenbecken auf der Fjördseite versuchen. Mit etwas Geduld und den eignen Käscher durch den Schlamm ziehen am Grund lässt sich so manche kleine Garnele oder mini-Fisch fangen. Beides ist gut als köder geeignet. Allerdings mit der Einschränkung, dass die garnelen bei weiten Würfen oftmals vom Haken fallen, weil sie der Belastung nicht standhalten. 
Alternativ hab ich tiefgefrorene Shrimps mit Schale im Supermarkt gekauft. Das ist auch nicht schlecht, allerdings muss man sie richtig haken bzw. zerteilen umd die vernünftig an den Haken zu bekommen. Da sie leicht abfallen  muss man sie des öfteren ersetzen, was lästig ist. 
Teuer aber gut geignet sind dagegen die Sandwürmer die es im ortsansässigen Angelladen gibt. Es reicht auch mal nur nen halben wurm am Haken zu haben. 

So nun zu den Fängen: erstmal auf Meerseite:
eine kleine Mole wo man direkt am Hafen ist (letztes Bild meines Vorposters) ist gern von anglern genutzt. Allerdings muss man hier seehr weit werfen um Anbisse zu haben. Die Strömung ist seehr stark und der Untergrund recht felsig. Häufige Köderverluste sind die Folge. Wenn die schleuse zu ist (was selten ist) hab ich häufig mal erfolge gehabt mit nem Paternoster, kleinen köderstückchen dran und nem leichten Blei (20-60g) unten dran. Wer das als 2.-angel benutzen will; oben ne pose mit stopper mit 3-5m Abstand dran. wenn da was dran zieht geht die schon unter. 
Was auch interessant ist ist das übliche meeresgrundvorfach (Blei mit 2 Haken und Köder dran). Das aber bitte nur an geflochtene Schnur hängen (damit man die Bisse merkt) und erst liegen lassen und bei Strömung auch noch was Schnur nachträglich geben und dann langsam pilkend einholen. Immer schön den Finger an der schnur lassen...

Nun zur Fjördseite:
Weit drinnen im Fjord ist es seehr flach, die Erfolgsaussichten, wenn man nicht über 100m weit werfen kann (lol), deshalb seehr gering. 
Zum Hafen hin, stehn sich die Angler häufiger gegenseitig auf den Füßen. 
Es gibt da sogar Bänke die am Wasser aufgestellt worden. Was für die häufige Frequentierung und demnach evtl geringen Fischbestand spricht. 
mann muss mindestens bis auf die Hälfte der Durchfahrt werfen, damit der Köder möglichst mittig platziert wird. Wenn die Wehre offen sind herrscht auch hier starke Strömung, evtl krallenbleie oder mega schwere bleie verwenden. Sonst driftet das zu stark weg, Auch hier mal etwas schnur geben. Alle die hier angeln haben nur relativ kleine schollen rausgeholt (so max. 20 cm). Einer mit dem ich gesprochen hab, hat gesagt auf 10 kleine käme vielleicht eine die man von der größe her verwenden könnte. Wenn das wher zu ist, wie oben beschrieben auch mal mit paternoster (Blei und/oder Pose) versuchen. Hier hat man sehr häufig Bisse (Finger an Schnur lassen).
Beim Einholen muss man beachten, dass der rand sehr steinig ist, und wenn man nicht schnell einholt auf den letzten metern es oft zu Hängern kommt. 
Wenn man merkt dass das Blei über Steine "huppelt" ist man zu nah am rand. dort wo es sich im Sand bewegt sind meist die zu fangenden Schollen. 

Bislang konnte ich nur kleine Schollen rausholen. Auf andere Fischarten ist das fischen wenn sie nicht auf grundangeln bzw. pilken reagieren, das Angeln aufgrund der Strömung sehr schwierig. Keine konnte ich verwenden. Es machte mir jedoch seehr viel innerliche Freude als ich meiner Nichte eine kleine Scholle zum anschauen präsentieren konnte, die ich aber auch wieder ins Wasser geworfen habe. 

Ach ja noch was zur Mole: 
Wenn es regnet sind die bisse ja bekanntlich besser. aber man sollte es sich tunlichst überlegen ob man da drauf rumklettert bei regen. Das ist, wenn man keine erfahrung hat und gerade bei regen seehr gefährlich und den Fisch nicht wert. Lohnenswert ist auch der kleine Spaziergang um die Hafenanlage für die großen Fische zur äußern mole hin. Die Große sollte man da nicht betreten. Weil man da mehr ruhe vor den ganzen anderen Anglern und besuchern hat, die einen mit Fragen nerven. 

Soo nun noch etwas in eigner Sache:
Mein Schwiegervater hat sich mal im Angeln mit Sibrolino versucht, und ich hatte ihm alles fertig gemacht und alles (montagen, fliegen, zubehör, etc.) in einen Beutel gepackt. kaum war er mal 10 meter von seinen Ködern weg, kommt einer und klaut die Tüte. Das krasseste war ja, er schleicht noch bei uns rum und guckte uns beim angeln zu, dann parkt er sein Auto um, direkt neben die Tüte öffent den Kofferraum, so, dass man vllt denkt er würde sein Angelzeug auspacken, aber Pustekuchen. Tüte eingesackt Kofferraum zugescmissen und Weg war er. So schnell konnte man gar nicht gucken. Das ganze ist am 19.10.2013 gegen 16:30-17:00Uhr geschehen. Das war ein materialwert zwichen 40 und 60EUR in der tüte! 
ich find das schon sehr Dreist und frech! Sollte der Dieb dies lesen, bitten wir um seine ehrlichkeit uns das Diebesgut wiederzugeben! gern auch info per pm!
Und für alle anderen: lasst niemals Eure Köder aus den Augen! 

Und vielleicht hat noch wer einen Tipp, damit ich nicht ohne nennenswerten Fisch aus dem Urlaub heimfahre.


----------



## Pinseler (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Moin, 
an Molen und Hafenanlagen habe ich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Da kann man in der Saison Schwarmfische fangen - z. B. Makrele, Hering, Hornhecht. Aber nach Jahrzehnten des Befischungsdrucks ist es sehr schwer eine ordentliche Platte zu fangen. In Hanstholm ist das auch so, genauso wie in Grena oder irgendwelchen anderen Touristen-Molen. Deswegen würde ich immer dort angeln, wo andere nicht angeln. Und das ist an der Westküste vom Strand aus. Den Bildern Deines Vorposters zufolge klappt das ja auch.
Tight Lines


----------



## raf (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Also ich muß bißchen dagegen halten. Im Hafen kann man sehr gut und auch viele große Platten fangen.
Dazu müßen die Bedingungen stimmen.
Die Tore müssen auf sein mit möglichst ablaufenden Wasser.
Wasserkugel oder größere Pose aufziehen. Pose / Wasserkugel auf 2,5 Meter Wassertiefe einstellen. Butthaken (Größe 1) verwenden und ca 15 cm übern Hacken noch ca 5 g Bleischrott klemmen.
Dann ein Seeringler aufziehen (oder Wattwurm) komplett auf den Hacken. Tauwurm oder ähnliches geht nicht.Jetzt das ganze auswerfen und treiben lassen z.b Richtung Schleusentor. Die Bisse kommen meist sofort. Jeder Wurf ein Fisch.
Das ganze kann man natürlich auch auf der Meerseite veranstalten bei Flut. Da dann nur tiefer stellen.
Die Platten liegen im Sand sehen den Köder über sich vorbei treiben und beißen zu.
Die Methode benutzten 2 ältere Herren die seit 20 Jahren dort angeln und mir das erklärten.Und was soll ich sagen das ging super. Mit Mini Garnellen soll das auch klappen und natürlich mit Heringsfetzen. 
Als Top Platz hat sich die rechte Seite erwiesen. Dort bei den Steinen wo das Abwasser Rohr ist. Ein echter Hotspot.

Alternativ Blei und Seeringler übern Boden schleifen (Hüpfen lassen) dort wo die Fischerboote stehen.
Zum Brandungsangeln kann ich den Aufgang am 3 Parkplatz hinter Thorsminde(Richtung Norden) empfehlen. Aber möglichst bei Flut. Seeringler oder Wattwürmer sind Pflicht.


----------



## Cordless (20. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Moin moin aus dem Norden......

Für 2014 gibt es noch keinen Eintrag für Thorsminde ?
Derzeit keiner da oben ?
Heringe sollten im Mai wohl wieder da sein (wie letztes Jahr)...
oder gibt es jetzt schon die Silberlinge ?
Gibt es aktuelle Infos bezgl. Brandungsangeln dort oben ?
AB 10 Mai gehts nach Vejlby Klit.....


----------



## Fin (20. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Ich war Anfang April in Thorsminde. Wenn man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz war gab es Hering satt!  Die besten Plätze zum Hafen hin waren wie immer die am nächsten an der Brücke gelegenen (gilt für beide Seiten). Vor der Brücke auf der Holzplattform (Achtung Hänger ohne Ende) ging auch etwas, aber nicht ganz so gut wie hinter der Brücke. Die Meerseite ist auch oftmals weniger leicht zu beangeln gewesen wenn viel Wind war.

Zum Brandungsangeln kann ich dir leider keine Infos geben.


----------



## pelagus (24. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

am 26.4. gehts los nach Fjand, für eine Woche, mal schaun, was die Heringe so machen.....


----------



## Cordless (25. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*



pelagus schrieb:


> am 26.4. gehts los nach Fjand, für eine Woche, mal schaun, was die Heringe so machen.....



Guten morgen.....na dann einen schöne Woche....Bin schon auf die Fangberichte gespannt...


----------



## Fin (28. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hier mal ein Beitrag aus dem Hvide Sande 2014-Thread der hier wohl besser aufgehoben ist:"



onkelchen14 schrieb:


> _[FONT=&quot]G[/FONT]_uten Morgen,
> 
> wir sind wieder zurück von thorsminde mit ca. 600 Heringen im Froster  (es hätten deutlich mehr sein können, wenn wir gewollt hätten, aber man  muss sie ja auch essen) es lief echt super in der zweiten Wochenhälfte,  sie scheinen jetzt voll da zu sein und die Hornhechte ebenso. Am Freitag  gab es massenhaft Beifänge mit dem Paternoster.
> Die besten Fänge konnten wir von der nördlichen Mole noch hinter dem  Stranding-Museum zum Meer hin machen (hätte ich selber nie gedacht, war  aber so). Es hat jedenfalls wieder rießig Spaß gemacht, das Wetter war  super (bis auf einen Tag) und wir haben genügend Heringe bis zum  nächsten Jahr.
> ...


"


----------



## Cordless (29. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*



raf schrieb:


> Die roten Stellen sind genau richtig
> Thorsminde ist ein tolles Angelrevier.
> Herring (wenn er den da ist) geht gut von der Mole und im Hafen.
> Hornhechte sind als Beifang zu erwarten zb mit Seide an einem Blinker am Ende des Paternoster .Oder ganz entspannt mit Wasserkugel und Herringsfetzen.Am Abend warten dann die Aale.
> ...




Glückwunsch........
bin ab 10 Mai da oben und hoffe das noch Heringe da sind...
werde mich ebenfalls der Brandung auf Platte widmen..


----------



## Sagier (30. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Bei uns geht es auch in 3 Tagen los, wir werden auch hauptsächlich in Thorsminde angeln zumindest wenn wir dazu kommen. Wir haben noch 5 ausfahrten auf Dorsch gebucht, wenn man den Wetterbericht trauen kann wird es ne tolle Woche.


----------



## wasser-ralf (30. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Hey Saiger, von wo sollen denn die Ausfahrten stattfinden-doch nicht von Thorsminde? Da hatte ich mich dereinst vergeblich  um Ausfahrten bemüht.


----------



## Sagier (30. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Nein in thyboron fahren wir raus.


----------



## Sagier (30. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Wir haben ein Ferienhaus gemietet auf halber Strecke zwischen thyboron und Thorsminde damit man nicht ganz soweit zu fahren hat. Auf Dorsch Kutterfischen machen wir schon einige Jahre nur ist das Heringsangel und Plattfisch dazu gekommen sozusagen Neuland. Wir fahren mit der Orca, es sind jedes mal gemischte gefühle wir haben schon sehr gut gefangen aber wenn man da die Kojen bezieht muss man das Boot schrubben und die Leute die da nur zum fischen sind gehen im Hafen einfach vom Boot.  Da wir eine nicht ganz Seefeste Gruppe sind machen wir nur 1 Tagestouren.  Wer es härt will und der auch lieber 24h fischt gibt es in Thyboron ein boot das länger rausfährt.
Man braucht da aber auch ne 20 -30 lbs rute und deutlich schwere Pilker.

Auf der Orca die nicht so weit rausfährt im Vergleich reichen Pilker und Gummifische von 120-180g aus, ab und zu mal 200g aber eher selten.


----------



## Sagier (30. April 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Gummifische am Trailerball (Roter Tailerball mit schwarzen twister von Profiangler mit dem Knubbel hinten dran) haben sich bewährt. Ich habe da deutlich mehr gefangen wie die Pilker Angler. Ich habe nur an der Seite der Orka gefischt und gefangen, die gut werfbaren stellen haben unsere Frauen bekommen. War vieleicht auch besser so dann muss man nicht immer bei den Schnur vertüddelungen helfen


----------



## MortyHH (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Weiß einer ob schon Hornis und Heringe in THorsminde zu fangen sind?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Fin (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Du meinst wohl "noch" #6 die Heringe beißen schon seit 5 Wochen :q 

edit: (und laut diesem Thread die Hornhechte seit ca. 2 Wochen)


----------



## MortyHH (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Ja lesen sollte man können nä^^ Habs iwie nicht gepeilt^^

@Sagier: Die Orca H gibt es allerdings nicht mehr in Thyboron ist nun die Nemo aber das werdet ihr ja bestimmt bemerkt haben^^ 

Ich werde mal berichten wie es lief.


----------



## sCoPeXx (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Mooin Angelfreunde 

Wie läuft es in Thorsminde ? Bin im September vor Ort. Ich hoffe das noch was auf Platte und Aal geht  wie sind die Fänge aktuell ?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## strandlaeufer (20. April 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Habe den Thread mal nach oben geholt. Gibt es etwas aktuelles zu berichten? Fahre in 3 Wochen nach Thorsminde.


----------



## Tisie (20. April 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas aktuelles zu berichten?



Aus 2013 wohl eher nicht


----------



## strandlaeufer (21. April 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*



Tisie schrieb:


> Aus 2013 wohl eher nicht



Komisch, warum nicht?

 Ernsthaft. Hatte über die Suchfunktion nach Tipps für Thorsminde gesucht und dieser Bericht war mit Abstand der Beste. Daher meine Nachfrage, auch wenn wir schon 2017 haben.|kopfkrat


----------



## raf (21. April 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2013*

Behalte mal den Hvide Sande Threat im Auge. Bedinungen sollte fast die selber sein.

Ich denke mal das eine oder andere Herringsvorfach solltest du dabei haben. 
Wenn es noch bissel wärmer wird ist auch mit den Hornhechten zu rechnen. Platten sollten eigentlich immer gehen im Hafen.
Sämtliche Thorsminde Berichte im Forum zu lesen bringen den einen oder anderen Tip.
Können ja http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4658657#post4658657  weitermachen #h
*https://www.google.de/search?q=hvid...mLbTAhWKa1AKHVSzCi8QvwUIIigA&biw=1920&bih=974*


----------

